# Psychiatric Nurse



## C.Coutinho (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi there,

I am looking for advice please. I am an ex-pat from South Africa who has recently qualified in the UK as a psychiatric nurse. I would like to go back and work in Cape Town, however am aware that I need to register with the SANC first. Would I be able to be employed as a mental health nurse over there without being general nurse trained (as is the required norm for any nurse in SA)? 

Would appreciate anybody who can put me in the right direction, best people/organisation to contact, etc.

Kind Regards

Connie


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I used to phone SA from the UK on a cheapie line, try the following numbers:


Contact SANC


----------



## C.Coutinho (Jan 17, 2014)

*Psychiatric nurse*

Thanks for that, I have already tried to contact the SANC and left several emails but they havent' replied to any.


----------



## C.Coutinho (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks but I have already tried to contact SANC via telephone and written several emails, but they are not returning my emails or answering phone.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I have just phoned them, and there was a reply.......... the lady that answered told me that it was after hours and that you should send an e-mail to

[email protected]

Hope that helps!
I called 012 420 1035


----------



## C.Coutinho (Jan 17, 2014)

*Psychiatric nurse*

Thanks for your reply, I will try tomorrow and let you know how I go on.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

C.Coutinho said:


> Thanks for your reply, I will try tomorrow and let you know how I go on.


 Please do, I can phone them again if they do not respond to your query.


----------

